# 1040 fill-in forms online



## debodun (Feb 8, 2016)

Years ago, there was a web site where you could fill in a 1040 online. I found a 1040 at the IRS web site, but it's not a fillable form. Other sites have them, but only if you want to file electronically with them. I want one just to fill in and not file and secure.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 8, 2016)

debodun said:


> Years ago, there was a web site where you could fill in a 1040 online. I found a 1040 at the IRS web site, but it's not a fillable form. Other sites have them, but only if you want to file electronically with them. I want one just to fill in and not file and secure.




https://www.irs.gov/uac/Free-File:-Do-Your-Federal-Taxes-for-Free

go to *Income above $62,000: Free File Fillable Forms *

click on 

click on 'Leave IRS site'

click on 'Start Free File Fillable Forms'

click on 'Continue'

Fill in the 'Create an Account' form

click on 'Create an Account'

Once in fill out the form saving often, do the math after your entries, click 'Done with this form' go to next until finished and you're satisfied.

click on 'Print Return' it will create a .pdf file, save a copy on your hard drive.  

Logout.

print needed copies at your convienence.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 12, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> https://www.irs.gov/uac/Free-File:-Do-Your-Federal-Taxes-for-Free
> 
> go to *Income above $62,000: Free File Fillable Forms *
> 
> ...




As an added thought if I was to do it again with the idea of just getting a completed fillable .pdf copy I would not include my correct date of birth, nor my correct SS#.  You can transfer the information to a blank form.  That information is two legs of information needed to steal your identity.  Your address is accessible online if someone wanted to actually get it.  But the DOB & SS# are more difficult to obtain.  Also, once I had a completed form along with a personal copy, efiling/mailing it in I would log back into the site and delete my return.  You can do that by clicking on the 'Start Over' link then click on 'delete form'.  It may remove any personal information but who knows, most sites like to mine your data and deleting the form may be too late.  I did log back in this morning & delete mine.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 12, 2016)

The irs.gov website forms are fillable pdf forms---at least the 1040, 1040A, and Schedule B (interest) are.  I just did mine using the 1040.  They won't do the arithmetic for you, but you can save them to your pc and pull them up later and edit.

https://www.irs.gov/Forms-&-Pubs

For example, just click on Form 1040 in the list.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2016)

debodun said:


> Years ago, there was a web site where you could fill in a 1040 online. I found a 1040 at the IRS web site, but it's not a fillable form. Other sites have them, but only if you want to file electronically with them. I want one just to fill in and not file and secure.



Try this one....

https://www.taxact.com/


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 13, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> As an added thought if I was to do it again with the idea of just getting a completed fillable .pdf copy I would not include my correct date of birth, nor my correct SS#.  You can transfer the information to a blank form.  That information is two legs of information needed to steal your identity.  Your address is accessible online if someone wanted to actually get it.  But the DOB & SS# are more difficult to obtain.  Also, once I had a completed form along with a personal copy, efiling/mailing it in I would log back into the site and delete my return.  You can do that by clicking on the 'Start Over' link then click on 'delete form'.  It may remove any personal information but who knows, most sites like to mine your data and deleting the form may be too late.  I did log back in this morning & delete mine.



I wouldn't save anything on my computer that had my birth date and SS#.  If I were going to save on my hard drive, I'd leave the lines with personal info blank.


----------

